

Netflix threatens to flood the market if Icahn buys more stock - ohashi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-20214401

======
miles
_Netflix's board said that the poison pill was "intended to protect Netflix
and its stockholders from efforts to obtain control of Netflix that the board
of directors determines are not in the best interests of Netflix and its
stockholders"._

They forgot to add, "excluding stockholders with significant positions" ;-)

